# تكلمنا كثير عن محركات الديزل والان وقود الديزل ومواصفاته الفنيه .



## Eng-Maher (10 فبراير 2007)

تكلمنا كثير عن محركات الديزل والان وقود الديزل ومواصفاته الفنيه

----------------------------------------------------------






والرابط ........................................

http://www.chevron.com/products/prodserv/fuels/bulletin/diesel/Diesel Fuel Rev.pdf


----------



## motaz_95 (10 فبراير 2007)

ابداع مستمر 
ماشاء الله عليك كل يوم عندك جديد​


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كونكورد (10 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام جاسم (10 فبراير 2007)

حفظك الله من كل مكروه ياأستاذ ماهر.


----------



## Eng-Maher (11 فبراير 2007)

مشكور كتير اخى كونكورد واخى العزيز حسام جاسم .


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 فبراير 2007)

*مشاكل الطقس فى بدء تشغيل محرك الديزل ( خاصا الشتاء او الهواء البارد )*

مشاكل الطقس فى بدء تشغيل محرك الديزل ( خاصا الشتاء او الهواء البارد )

الرابط 

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...ownloads_pdfs/f/FN_winter_diesel_problems.pdf


----------



## بهاءالدين (13 فبراير 2007)

الله عليك الله


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جدا اخي ماهر على البداع


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 فبراير 2007)

مشكور كتير اخى محمد عبد السيد
وعزيزى بهاء


----------



## مهندس بالفطره (18 فبراير 2007)

*قمه بالعطاء*

كالعاده متألق ومبدع في عطاءك 

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى مهندس ب الفطره .. جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (20 فبراير 2007)

مشكور جدا اخي ماهر


----------



## سفر (22 فبراير 2007)

الرابط غير شغال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولكن كل الشكر لك ياخي............


----------



## البطنان (22 فبراير 2007)

*وقود الديزل*

اولا شكرا اخي على المعلومات الغنية فقط عندي سؤال وحقيقة هو نابع من الحياة العملية لماذا الالات التي تعمل بالديزل وليس بالبنزين تكون حرارة محركاتها اقل مقارنة بالمعدات او الالات التي تعمل بالبنزين فمثلا السيارة الديزل وخاصة في فصل الصيف ومعروف لدى الجميع مانوع الصيف في منطقتنا العربية وتحديدا منطقة الخليج فعادة وهي واقفة تترك تعمل :1: وعندما تسال لماذا فان الجواب يكون حتى تنخفض حرارة المحرك فهل هذا الشي سببه نوع الوقود او خصائص المحرك الميكانيكية 
مع التقدير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 فبراير 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## شريف ميهوب (23 فبراير 2007)

كما قلت وأقول دائما مبدع والله يا مهندس ماهر ..... ولكن لي طلب صغير وهو الاستمرار في كل ما يتعلق بdiesel Engines لانها من اهم المواضيع التي تهمني ( أنانية) بس أستحملنا 

تحيااااتي


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى مؤمن عاشور بارك الله فيك .

وعزيزى المهندس البطنان ... اخى فى محركات الديزل الضغط ودرجه الحراره هما الذين يعطو شوط الانفجار .. حتى معظم تشغيل محركات الديزل الصغيره ساعات يضعون هيتر على وش السلندر لكى يعمل عمليه تسخين للسلندرات مما يساعد توليد طاقه حراريه كامله لقيام المحرك ... وعلى فكره توجد طرق كتيره تستخدم فى بدء تشغيل محركات الديزل ..
اما عن البنزين يأتى شوط الانفجار وتحرك البساتم عن طريق شمعه الاحتراق اى حتى لو دفعت العربيه بيأدك من مكان الى مكان اخر ومثلا والكهرباء قاطعه فى السياره كلاها فلا تدور .. ولكن فى الديزل ولنفترض ان السياره صغيره عند دفعها مسافه معينه بسرعه معقوله المحرك يبداء بالدوران ..

-----------------------
اخى سفر الرابط يعمل تمام


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور كتير اخى شريف ميهوب والله انت منور المنتدى 

واشكر الاخ ابو زهره بارك الله فيك


----------



## صفوان-ط (23 فبراير 2007)

كل التحيات لشخصكم الكريم..
دفعني قرائتي ومتابعتي لكم بالتجرأ وطلب خدمة مهمة جدا منكم وهي التالي؟
ارغب بالحصول على كتاب او معلومات شاملة عن ميكانيك السيارات السياحية والمتوسطة ؟
ذلك لأنني مهتم بمعرفة الهندسة الميكانيكية والميكانيك بشكل عام لعملي الشخصي. فانا من محبي المعرفة وتنفيذ ما يتعلمه بنفسه ؟ ودفعني قراءاتي ومتابعتي لكم بالثقة بانكم خير من يرشدني ويمد لي يد المساعدة وكم ارغب بمعرفة الميكانيك بالعربية .........................؟ لأنني وكما سبق وذكرت منفتح عقليا ولدي الثقة بنفسي بمعرفة وتنفيذ ما اتعلم؟
وارجو مسامحتي على ألإطالةة بالشرح...
ولكن حاجتي الماسة ورغبتي وثقتي بكم تعذرني
ولكم كل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام
---------------------------------------------
اشكر شخصك الكريم وان شاء الله نحاول مع بعض ... تحياتى

:12:


----------



## هلال خزعل (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور على مشاركتك بهذا الموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى هلال


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 مايو 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu




العفو اخى الكريم :55: :55: :55: :55: :55:


----------



## ريمون عدلي (24 مايو 2007)

كل يوم تفاجئنا بالجديد المفيد الذي لا يخطر علي بالك ........,,,,,,,,,
حفظك الله لنا استاذي المهندس ماهر
شكر علي مجهودك الجبار


----------



## فدك (24 مايو 2007)

شكرا الى المجهود الكبير الذي يبذل نتمنى لكم التوفيق ... اخواني المهندسين ممكن فد كتاب او اي موضوع يخص الاحتراق والانفجار لان اتحانتي على الابواب


----------



## mhamad (27 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سليمان عيدي (27 مايو 2007)

الله يزيدك من عطائه و يجزيك الخير.


----------



## مفيد المغلس (19 يونيو 2007)

لا استطيع التعبير على هذا الموضوع وهو يساوى الكثير الكثير بنسبىلى وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 يونيو 2007)

حقيقى مبدع 

مشكورر جدا يا بشمهندس ماهر


----------



## مهندس نورس (21 يونيو 2007)

الأخ بطنان .

سؤال مهم اثني عليه .

ننتظر الأجابة عليه .


----------



## ahmad01 (22 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و زادك من خزائن علمه ......


----------



## yasser512 (23 يونيو 2007)

ان شاء الله هذا الرابط سوف يفيد الجميع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=58038


----------



## مرتضي الفيل (23 يونيو 2007)

ساعدوني في اي معلومه عن المنظفات الصناعيه كالبنزين و الجازولين وطرق استخدامها في نظافة الماكينات


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## مممح (16 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع القيم.


----------



## night1m (17 مارس 2008)

البطنان قال:


> اولا شكرا اخي على المعلومات الغنية فقط عندي سؤال وحقيقة هو نابع من الحياة العملية لماذا الالات التي تعمل بالديزل وليس بالبنزين تكون حرارة محركاتها اقل مقارنة بالمعدات او الالات التي تعمل بالبنزين فمثلا السيارة الديزل وخاصة في فصل الصيف ومعروف لدى الجميع مانوع الصيف في منطقتنا العربية وتحديدا منطقة الخليج فعادة وهي واقفة تترك تعمل :1: وعندما تسال لماذا فان الجواب يكون حتى تنخفض حرارة المحرك فهل هذا الشي سببه نوع الوقود او خصائص المحرك الميكانيكية
> مع التقدير


بالزبط احي الطنان يترك ماتور السيارة يدور للمساعده في تبريد ماء الرديتر حتى تدور مروحة السيارة وتعمل تبادل حراري مع ماء الماتور الساخن جدا والذي يصل لدرجة حوالي 100 درجة مئوية.


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي علي المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## القيروان (18 مارس 2008)

مشكووووور يامهدس


----------



## casper_13_96 (19 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفى نور (21 مارس 2008)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## مصطفى نور (21 مارس 2008)

اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووور اخى مصطفى نور .. جزاك الله خيرا


ومشكورين لكل من ساهم برد فى الموضوع


----------

